# Rowdy Rhonda fishin Baffin



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

Rhonda was spotted buying her license at the Kingsville Wal Mart. I was wondering who the lucky guide is?


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Who's Rowdy Rhonda?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Love Rhonda!!!


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh. Don't watch that stuff. No wonder. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

She could probably pee farther than me standing up.

I'll pass.


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

I think it's great, good publicity for our area...

Just hope there wasn't any "potlickin" goin on.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Lagunaroy said:


> I think it's great, good publicity for our area...
> 
> Just hope there wasn't any "potlickin" goin on.


:ac550: :ac550: :ac550: :ac550: :ac550: :ac550: :ac550: :bounce: :bounce: :dance:


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Any parked cars in Baffin?


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

She is an amazing woman. Lot of talent.... extremely good for the sport.


----------



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

oh yea im passing that up.. yea right


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Marcus Canales


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Zeitgeist said:


> Marcus Canales


Nah, he said no she isnt.


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

I heard she was going to fish past the no fishing sign in Cedar Bayou.......


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Doubleover said:


> I heard she was going to fish past the no fishing sign in Cedar Bayou.......


Who is gonna stop her?? lol


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Heard today she said
" I could beat Mayweather if it was a UFC style fight"


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

fishingtwo said:


> Heard today she said
> " I could beat Mayweather if it was a UFC style fight"


I think she would have a good shot.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Nah, he said no she isnt.


Baw ha


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Nah, he said no she isnt.


Marcus is a cool cat! He doesn't know who I am bringing.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Zeitgeist said:


> Marcus is a cool cat! He doesn't know who I am bringing.


Haha.

Yeah I met Marcus this past February. He is a cool cat.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm open for a scissor lock


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Rowsey doing the guiding?


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

All ears ! Like to see her wet wade ! In cool water ! Lucky guide .....


----------



## JMAKO (Jun 20, 2013)

Donnie baker spotted going 90 down HWY 77


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

country7 said:


> oh yea im passing that up.. yea right


As long as you are gonna dream about something you won't ever have, why not dream big?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

She needs training, I can train her.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Profish00 said:


> She needs training, I can train her.


She'd shake the stuffing out of you like a pit bull on a cheap stuffed animal!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Zeitgeist said:


> Marcus Canales


That chick would break Marcus like JQ on a guitar string... LOL


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Haute Pursuit said:


> That chick would break Marcus like JQ on a guitar string... LOL


LOL!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

MikeV said:


> As long as you are gonna dream about something you won't ever have, why not dream big?


Kate Upton and Hannah Davis come to mind.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

Dick Hanks said:


> She is an amazing woman. Lot of talent.... extremely good for the sport.


She's good for fishing?


----------



## No Boat (Oct 12, 2010)

fishingtwo said:


> Heard today she said
> " I could beat Mayweather if it was a UFC style fight"


She'd beat the hell out of him. I think a lot of UFC fighters would. Mayweather made a career out of knowing the rules better than anyone else. He's one of the most boring fighters to watch ever, but we keep doing it to see him get knocked out, lol.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

After she wiped the floor with ya butt!


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

fishingtwo said:


> Heard today she said
> " I could beat Mayweather if it was a UFC style fight"


yep he would have a punchers chance but that's about it as soon as it went to the clinch his arm would pop off faster than a GI Joe's


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Profish00 said:


> She needs training, I can train her.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

A couple of pics of her in Wally World in K-ville, gotta scroll a little down the page

https://www.facebook.com/KRISFridayNightFever?fref=ts


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Anybody that says they'd pass on that if it was offered is a puss. I'd love to get the schwit beat outa me by her! It'd be worth it.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

mstrelectricman said:


> Anybody that says they'd pass on that if it was offered is a puss. I'd love to get the schwit beat outa me by her! It'd be worth it.


I find nothing about her attractive. She looks like a man with hair. Too butch for my liking.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Profish00 said:


> Any parked cars in Baffin?


LMAO!!

I wonder how many will get that!!


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Never seen a bunch of men get so excited over women fighting. This is like legal domestic disturbance stuff. Who the heck wants a woman that could probably kick his butt in a fight AND fights over women (for money)? 
I mean, I like women that fish and hunt and enjoy the outdoors but fighting? Nah. Guess I'm strange but I don't find it attractive. Boxing gloves belong on men. Call me whatever you want that is PC related. I don't care. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

StinkBait said:


> A couple of pics of her in Wally World in K-ville, gotta scroll a little down the page
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/KRISFridayNightFever?fref=ts


That's pretty cool.

I used to live walking distance from that Wal-Mart. The apartment complex right on Brahma Blvd across the street. Bourdeaux Appts.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

I just hope the guide can put her on a bunch of fish. She might get pizzed off and whoop him


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

If they see a tiger shark near some waders:


----------



## bundyducks (Aug 13, 2006)

Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMAKO (Jun 20, 2013)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Never seen a bunch of men get so excited over women fighting. This is like legal domestic disturbance stuff. Who the heck wants a woman that could probably kick his butt in a fight AND fights over women (for money)?
> I mean, I like women that fish and hunt and enjoy the outdoors but fighting? Nah. Guess I'm strange but I don't find it attractive. Boxing gloves belong on men. Call me whatever you want that is PC related. I don't care.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check out the Sports Illustrated Rhonda Rowsey Uncovered! She looks very feminine in that.:bounce:


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Never seen a bunch of men get so excited over women fighting. This is like legal domestic disturbance stuff. Who the heck wants a woman that could probably kick his butt in a fight AND fights over women (for money)?
> I mean, I like women that fish and hunt and enjoy the outdoors but fighting? Nah. Guess I'm strange but I don't find it attractive. Boxing gloves belong on men. Call me whatever you want that is PC related. I don't care.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can only speak for myself but I'd never heard of her till someone posted the Donny Baker video last week. In other words I don't watch that ridiculous schwit either but when she has on the warpaint she looks pretty hot to me. To each his own.


----------



## JMAKO (Jun 20, 2013)

Here it is!


----------



## JMAKO (Jun 20, 2013)

Well I thought I had it copied, you can see it when the list pops up after this one, was trying to make it quicker to view.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

She was fishing a private pier with a friend down here.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I'd hit it


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Whoever her guide is, I hope he puts her on some fish. Otherwise she might put a beat down on him.


----------



## JMAKO (Jun 20, 2013)

I'd swim a mile through her.... wait I cant even swim a mile!


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

I don't know anyone that would pass on that, including a couple of chicks.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

el dorado said:


> I don't know anyone that would pass on that, including a couple of chicks.


And anyone who says they would is highly unlikely going home to much better or needs blue pills


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

*Right here...*

Because this...


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

I have a buddy that says he could take her. He's pretty far and out of shape. We try to tell him that she'd have him on the ground and tapping out before he knew what happened. We have this conversation on a regular basis.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Quackerbox said:


> And anyone who says they would is highly unlikely going home to much better or needs blue pills


You'd be wrong. My wife doesn't need all the makeup to NOT look like a dude.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

spurgersalty said:


> You'd be wrong. My wife doesn't need all the makeup to NOT look like a dude.


Neither does mine. But even she thinks RR is hot. Looking "like a dude" and being fit are two entirely different things....

Dude...


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Dude...
















uh, uh, uh









I'll stick to waking up beside my bride and not wondering if I was drugged or something the night before.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I prefer a more feminine woman myself as well.


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

You fools can take Ronda, I'll take Gina Carrano.























Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

capt.dru said:


> You fools can take Ronda, I'll take Gina Carrano.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Quackerbox said:


> And anyone who says they would is highly unlikely going home to much better or needs blue pills


Just because you might not have top notch at the house doesn't mean others don't. She isn't that fine and **** sure not worth giving up half of anything.


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

I'd love to see one of those smart-aleck guides mouth off to her! That would be ppv-worthy!


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Long Pole said:


> Just because you might not have top notch at the house doesn't mean others don't. She isn't that fine and **** sure not worth giving up half of anything.


Believe me, I'm more than happy with my notch at the house!

As for giving up half of anything. I don't recall saying anything about running off with Rhonda and leaving my other half for her.

Looking and talking about hot women ain't cheating or grounds for giving up your stuff.


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

Quackerbox said:


> Believe me, I'm more than happy with my notch at the house!
> 
> As for giving up half of anything. I don't recall saying anything about running off with Rhonda and leaving my other half for her.
> 
> *Looking and talking about hot women ain't cheating or grounds for giving up your stuff.*




Then again if she can buy you all new stuff...lol


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

el dorado said:


> [/B]
> 
> Then again if she can buy you all new stuff...lol


 Ive never had a sugar momma!

Maybe I could talk her into ordering one of those SCBs with a 400 hundy:rotfl:


----------



## Grumpy365 (Oct 21, 2010)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Never seen a bunch of men get so excited over women fighting. This is like legal domestic disturbance stuff. Who the heck wants a woman that could probably kick his butt in a fight AND fights over women (for money)?
> I mean, I like women that fish and hunt and enjoy the outdoors but fighting? Nah. Guess I'm strange but I don't find it attractive. Boxing gloves belong on men. Call me whatever you want that is PC related. I don't care.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like to watch fights. Do I think she could beat a male MMA fighter? Nope, But, ............ Well....... she's not a guy.

Do I think she can beat any female MMA fighter in the world, right now? Yep.

Would I pay to see her fight a guy???? Nope, it would look too much like domestic violence for my taste.

Do I think she could beat most untrained schmucks popping off and full of themselves? Ya, She is an Olympic quality Judo athlete.

I think she is pretty, but I like my girls a little softer, but ....... I'm a guy, so I wouldn't turn it down.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Love the term, DNB.

http://www.foxsports.com/ufc/story/ronda-rousey-i-m-not-a-do-nothing-*****-072915


----------



## busaro (Dec 29, 2012)

Grumpy365 said:


> I like to watch fights. Do I think she could beat a male MMA fighter? Nope, But, ............ Well....... she's not a guy.
> 
> Do I think she can beat any female MMA fighter in the world, right now? Yep.
> 
> ...


Well said sir spoken like a true gentleman


----------



## marcram (Jul 26, 2013)

Lucy guide


----------



## marcram (Jul 26, 2013)

Lucky


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...xas-Walmart-hunting-license-posed-photos.html


----------

